# Steven's Point, WI



## Camden (Mar 10, 2007)

A buddy of mine is looking for a contractor to service an apartment complex in Steven's Point. Send me a note and I'll pass along the name and address.


----------



## AndersonCS (Jul 7, 2011)

I would be interested.


----------



## Camden (Mar 10, 2007)

What's your email addy? I'll send you the name and address.


----------



## AndersonCS (Jul 7, 2011)

[email protected]

Sorry I just saw you posted. Never got a email saying.

Probably too late


----------

